# Mon. June 2 Scouting Trip



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Water was semi stained and the West wind was tough.Lots of redfish in the lights.Fish were deep in two to three feet of water, till the tide changed and they moved up. If you're not seeing them on the beach,move out.If you're wondering about the date, I didn't launch till midnight to catch the tide change.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Help*

i am new to gigging, am i wasting my time at Shoreline Park,Gulf breeze have you gigged there. i am like the guy on the side of the road with a sign, Anything Helps:notworthy:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Pensacola?


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I was wondering where you have been. Looks like a good scouting trip.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That gig trip is what I call, "stocking up the freezer". :thumbsup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Darsinka, watch your tides. All these fish were too deep for a wader unless you had a snorkle. Tides have been bad for a month. Incoming during the night is what you are looking for. Go early morning if you can. Shoreline gets hit pretty hard. Try different areas .Fish move with the tides. Have you tried the intercoastal toward pensacola?Jmunoz, these are Bama fish, right at the FL line.


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks, i will keep trying to get it right. i got nuttin but
time


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

i would love to watch a pro and maybe pick up a tip or 2, especially since you are fishing the bama side. i never see people get lucky trying to stick them in perdido bay; caught one with a hook last year. very nice haul


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

you got a couple of studs there a good night stabin indeed


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good mess of flatties Terry.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice haul Bama!!!


----------

